# shoulder problem on straight arm pullover



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

a havent posted 4 a while, due to a lot of thinks thts been goin on since the new year had kind of a ****ty start

anyhow a was at the gym today, and i thought i would try out a new technique( straight arm pullover)

i started out with a really lightweight (about 6 kg barbell), when lowering the weight down so it was parralel with my body, my left arm popped out of joint at the shoulder, and caused me to leave them alone

ive always had a funny joint there anyhow, thru an accident when a was a kid, dislocating it, but never seem to give me trouble since then

anyhow the question a was asking, is ther a better or safer alternative

sorry a really didnt know which topic to put this under cos its a mix of everything 

any help would be appreciated

cheers guys


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn... Hows your shoulder now mate? Did it actually dislocate again today?

Obviously if the pullover is causing that your gona have to leave them well alone... Does the shoulder give you any problems on other exercises?

It would help a lot if we could see what you current routine look like...


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah mate a did, it was only a matter of seconds like, but a cud feel the top of my arm thru the skin, where it was suppose to be under my clavicle, it popped bk in with a little help, its happened b4 but this time it was out a lot further, its ok now dont thinks av tore any muscle but its sore when raising above my head, and when a put me arm across my body( across chest as if i were stretchin it feels like it ll go again 

my routine has changed thru work again(working 4 days on 4 days off)

day 1

chest and bi

dumbell press

incline barbell

heavy straight barbell curl

incline seated dumbell curl alternating

calf raises

day2

back and tri

lat pl down or w.grip pullups

bent over row

closegrip press

oh extensions on cable crossover

dips to finish me lol

day3(today lol) legs n abs

deadlift

squats

leg ext.

all sorts of crunches

and i tried out a oh pullovers today because i had time to kill, but bad idea lol

day 4 shoulders traps

miltary press wit oly bar

lateral raises

back flyes ( sorry couldnt remember the name lol)

barbell shrug on smith

2 sets of dumbell shrugs

sorry tht was a quick run down of what i do.

normally if av got a bit more time to meself all work on form or try something new

it doesnt gave me problems on any other exercise, really tht i can think of not even on oh extensions


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok well I think its pretty obvious that you are doing to much tbh mate

We spoke in a PM re an atlernative for the pullovers ie stiff arm pulldowns on the lat machine.

but I would have a look at Bigs "how to grow" article if i was you..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8136


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dumbell would work nicely, it rotates the shoulders in and will cause less injury.

My Chiro has me doing something on the pulldown maching.

Stand in front of it, use a wide grip, keep elbos strait and pull the weight down in front of you to your hip area.

Use very light weight to work the secondary muscles using heavy weight will make the primary muscles overtake the secondary muscles and you wont to target the secondary ones not primary ones.

10-20 reps a couple of times a week, that is it.

Some rotator work would not be a bad idea either.


----------

